# HELP: I need recipes 4 a good fried rice dish



## SpiritWolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Can someone please help me with some new and old FRIED RICE Recipies.My son and I both love Fried Rice, but mine always turns out YUCK.
I Love the asian way of cooking fried rice, but also want different ideas, and different recipies to try. I love to add Oyster Sauce to the end of my dish, or whenever you are supposed to add it, It adds a YUMM factor to the dish.
BUT, my big problem is: my Fried Rice always turns into mush, its too sloppy and wet, I have been told to cut the liquid content down and I have, sometimes it turns out great, and other times it is too sloppy and my dogs get it 4 dinner that night. Can anyone help to get it JUST RIGHT. Any ideas will help greatfully.  Even different ideas on what to put into it, but most of all, I dont want wet and sloppy, I want beautiful and yummy and normal.
                                    Thanks Guys, any help is going to be great.
                                          Spiritwolf from Aussie Land.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 11, 2006)

Spiritwolf, were you using newly cooked/boiled rice?  If so, that can explain the mush/wet factor.  Next time, use day-old rice (rice cooked the day before and chilled in fridge. Just crumble by hand before adding to wok.)  Also, you should use high heat in your wok, otherwise you end up steaming the rice whch makes it wet again. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dove (Sep 11, 2006)

While in Korea the cook at the Chief's Club would use left over rice. He would cook and crunble bacon..add the rice and frozen peas. Soy sauce to taste and it was so good. He did this on a grill so any fry pan would work. Mine doesn't turn out like Kim's but he may have used MSG.Another way we like it is to cook shredded ( sliced cabbage like they do lettuce for Tacos) and add seasoned cooked ground beef ( with onion if yu like) and left over rice. Soy sauce to taste.Dove


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds good Dove, will have to give those a try - thanks !


----------



## SpiritWolf (Sep 11, 2006)

CHOPSTYX:  Thanks for your help, I think I know what I am doing wrong now thanks to you, I do use cold,next day rice, BUT, I think my wok or frypan was not hot enough, my rice may have steamed, not cooked properly. Thankyou so much 4 your help.

DOVE:   Thank you 4 your help, I really love your idea of adding cabbage leaves(shredded), and also the minced beef, it sounds wonderful, I have never tried that before, I normally use shredded chicken or prawns or crab, but I have never used minced beef, I must give that a go, thanks so much, I will let u know what I think.  I know my son will love it. Thanks everyone for your help, It has given me some great ideas.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Spiritwolf, the advice from Chopstix is right on, may I add just one little thing, make sure to use the vessel (wok or skillet) ample enough so you can stir and move the content around freely.  If they just sit still in the vessel and don't want the bottom to burn (though I kinda like the crusty "burnt" rice... ), the top portion will still remain too moist.  They need to be tossed around well, to cook and have the flavour well blended evenly.

Also here is a wonderful unique thai fried rice idea from Chops, I am still waiting for the opportunity to give it a try but sounds really delicious and would love to get to it soon!!


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 11, 2006)

another tip for a Wok is never over load it, that also will lead to steaming and breakage of your product.
and unless you use a high powered gas stove, avoid all the fancys lifting of the Wok to toss the food like a pancake, this serves to only lower the temp again, so unless you can assure instant heating again, don`t do this


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 11, 2006)

For added flavor and texture, without getting all mushy, try adding the following chopped veggies, boc choy, water chestnuts, onion, celery root, freshly sliced garlic, and also feel free to add whole sugar snap, or snow peas, and cashews, and bias-sliced carrot.
  For herbs and spices, the following are all good: Chinese 5-spice powder, wasabi, ginger root (or ground ginger powder), Kikoman Lite Soy Sauce, black pepper, crushed red pepper, a scant tsp. of toasted sesame seed oil.  
  For protien, add cubed tofu, shrimp, scallops, crab, pork, or chicken.
  That should be enough to give you some variety.  Just remember to keep the ingredients moving in the pan, as Urmaniac said, and use a well oiled wok or heavy skillet (cast iron), and high heat.  This dish shouldn't take long to cook and all meats should be pre-cooked before adding to the fried rice mixture.
  Oh, one more item to add to the protien list; scrambled eggs are wonderful in fried rice.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mention of the scrambled egg made me remember another thing... a friend of mine also used to make a very mushy, soggy fried rice.  Then I witnessed one day he was cracking the egg directly onto the rice that was being cooked.  Then I realised the cause of sogginess.
Make sure to make the scrambled egg separately!!


----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2006)

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> I Love the asian way of cooking fried rice, but also want different ideas, and different recipies to try...Even different ideas on what to put into it...Spiritwolf from Aussie Land.


 
Some ideas for add-ins to the fried rice:

Pork, chicken, shrimp, diced ham, pineapple, green onions, almonds or cashews, and/or scrambled cooked eggs (broken up). Ginger is a tasty add in, as well.

An old tried and true recipe I like is an egg foo yung dish. It is made with a packaged fried Rice & a seasoning mix, but I'm sure it would work with homemade fried rice - especially if your mixture comes out a little too wet. I will look thru my files and post the recipe, if you're interested.

Basically, add the fried rice and seasonings to scrambled eggs, and cook as you would little omlettes/ patties. You can add small shrimp and almonds to the mix and a cornstarch mixture for the sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 11, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Mention of the scrambled egg made me remember another thing... a friend of mine also used to make a very mushy, soggy fried rice. Then I witnessed one day he was cracking the egg directly onto the rice that was being cooked. Then I realised the cause of sogginess.
> Make sure to make the scrambled egg separately!!



Haha!  That's too true.  We're not making anything carbonara here.  Thanks for adding that bit of wisdom.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, here's my recipe:

House-Special Chinese Fried Rice
Yields:  4 side dish servings, or 2 entrée servings

	I know, this isn’t truly Chinese, it’s actually American in origin.  But, it tastes good, and all the Chinese restaurants here serve this or a version thereof.
	If you use most of the meats listed, you will get a “house special” entrée, but if you leave out the meats, it makes a good side-dish.
	If you have a gas stove, I would recommend using a wok.  However, if you have an electric stove, you would probably be better suited using a large cast iron skillet.  Electric just doesn’t generate enough heat to get the proper “wok hay”, or that seared taste and appearance on the ingredients.  So, use a cast iron skillet, get it smoking hot, then add the oil and proceed.  Never turn the heat down from high, as you’ll need all the heat you can get to cook this properly and quickly.
	This is one of those dishes where everything MUST be prepped before you begin cooking.  I highly recommend having everything you need lined up in the order you will use it, so that you don’t have to do to much running around while the food is cooking over extremely high heat.

2 T peanut oil
1 egg, beaten
3 – 4 oz meat of your choice, julienned, such as beef cutlets, pork cutlets, chicken thighs, etc.; or, peeled, deveined shrimp, small bay scallops, or lump crabmeat
1 T dark soy
1 T dry sherry or sake
1 t minced garlic
1 t minced gingerroot
¼ t turmeric, optional
2 T chopped onions
2 T chopped green onions
2 T sliced carrots, on a bias
2 T peas, or snow peas
2 dried shiitake mushrooms
3 – 4 c cooked, COLD rice
salt and pepper to taste

	In a small saucepan, rehydrate the shiitake mushrooms in a small amount of boiling water for about 5 – 10 minutes.  Julienne the meat, and marinate the meat with the soy, sherry/sake, garlic, gingerroot, and the turmeric if desired.  Combine the onions, green onions, carrots, and peas in a bowl and set aside.  Squeeze all the liquid from the mushrooms.  Shred the mushrooms, and add to the vegetables.  Place the mushroom liquid back on the stove, and reduce until almost dry.  Drain the marinade from the meat, and add the marinade to what’s left of the mushroom liquid.  Beat the egg and set aside.
	Make sure that you have all the ingredients ready to go, with the oil, egg, meat(s), veggies, rice, and the marinade/mushroom liquid all within reach, and preferably arrange in order of use.
	Heat a wok or skillet just until it starts to smoke fairly heavily.  Add the oil and swirl it around the pan to coat the pan.  Once the oil starts to smoke, add the egg and quickly scramble it.  Add the meat, garlic, and ginger.  Stir for 30 seconds.  Add the vegetables, and stir for about a minute.  Cover and steam for 1 minute.  Add the rice and pepper.  Add the reserved liquids, stir thoroughly, and cover.  Once the rice has completely turned color, is heated throughout, and starts to stick, then it’s done.  This entire dish should only take about 5 minutes to cook, start to finish.  Pour the rice into a serving bowl and enjoy as an entrée, or as part of a larger meal with several other dishes.  

You mentioned that you like the flavor of oyster sauce.  So do I.  If you want to use it, add a little to the combined mushroom liquid and the marinade.  Stir this all together before you begin to cook the dish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 11, 2006)

I make Fried Rice dishes all the time, always adding in whatever I happen to have on hand at the time.  Only things you really need to know:

Cook your rice in the morning of or day before you plan to serve so it has time to chill & dry out some.
Cook your eggs, either scrambled or an omelette thinly diced, separately.
All your veggies should also be lightly sauteed separately from the rice - peas, carrots, bok choy, bean sprouts, snow peas, shredded Chinese cabbage or broccoli stems - you name it.
All meats should be precooked as well - ham, turkey ham, roast pork, shrimpl chicken, etc.
Seasonings are completely up to you.  I usually only use soy sauce & dry sherry, although sometimes I'll add in a little oyster sauce or hoisin sauce as well.  Since I like things spicy, I nearly always add a little chili garlic paste too.


----------



## Dina (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine is simple if you have use for it.
Cooked white rice (parboiled rice works better since it does not stick)
sesame oil
canola oil
fresh ground ginger
fresh minced garlic
chopped onion
scrambled eggs
peas (thawed)
soy sauce
and fry away in a large wok.  YOu can add pieces of cooked chicken, pork and shrimp too.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your beautiful,delish, recipies.  I will try every single one of them, they all sound to good to be true, it sounds like I am in heaven.
Fried Rice goes so well with anything really,doesnt it, even a meal on its own, my son and I will enjoy this 4-ever, Thanks heaps everyone, please keep them coming if u have more,
                                       From Aussie Land.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Sep 15, 2006)

OK Guys, I need your help again, does anyone have any great and different ideas 4 mangoes, I have heaps on my tree and apart from freezing and eating off the tree and in desert, Im not sure what else I can do, I love Mango chicken, but do not have a good recipie.
                            Thanks everyone that can help,
                                From your mate Spiritwolf in Aussie land.


----------

